
Show HN: Mood Tracker App - c_ris
https://moodistory.com
======
c_ris
Founder here. Happy to answer any questions you might have. Moodistory is a
mood tracker that you can use to find out dependencies between
events/activities and your mood. I'm personally using it to track my work
happiness. Based on the feedback I get, I'm adding new features continuously.
App is currently iOS only. Since I'm using a paid model for it, and I want to
show it to you, I'm giving away 3 promo codes. Just send an email to
hello@moodistory.com and I’ll reply with a promo code. I'll update this post
to indicate whether there are still promo codes left. Looking forward to any
comments! :)

